# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  زعيم السودان VSالنسور الامدرمانى

## ابو همام

*بسم الله  الذى لايضر مع اسمه شى فى الارض ولا فى السماء  وهو السميع العليم 

اللهم  انصر المريخ 
اللهم  انصرالمريخ 
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بالتوفيق لزعيم السودان بالنصر
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بالتوفيق ...
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للمريخ منتصرين ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*المكان استاد الخرطوم 
الزمان الثامنة مساء
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ربنا اوفق الزعيم انشالله الكوره منقوله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*بالتوفيق و النصر المبين لمريخ الملايين
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*تشكيله الزعيم 

المعز محجوب 
عجب - امير - علاء - بخيت خميس
سلمون - ايمن سعيد 
مصعب - ضفر  - كوفي 
ديديه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتمنى مشاركة اوغستين اوكرا حتى ولو شوط كامل ياغارزيتو

][URL="http://www.up-00.com/"][/URL
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الكورة منقولة؟...

النيلين حردانة مع ناس الكاردينال؟

مافي اي اثر لنقل مباراة مهمة ولم يتبقي منها سوي عشر دقتئق
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ماجد احمد
					

الكورة منقولة؟...

النيلين حردانة مع ناس الكاردينال؟

مافي اي اثر لنقل مباراة مهمة ولم يتبقي منها سوي عشر دقتئق



ها ها هااااااااى  

شكلها فعلا حردانة يادكتور

تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## golden

*المعز

عجب - امير - علاء - بخيت خميس

سلمون - ايمن

مصعب - ضفر - كوفي

ديديه
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ماذا تنتظر من بلد تترك القانون و تلجاء للجوديه 

و الله المريخ يستاهل البحصل ليه دا 

ياخي نادي ذي المريخ دا مفروض يكون عندوا  دوله كامله مش قناة تلفزيونيه و اذاعه  

الله يصبرنا علي البلد دي و جلافيطها الكرهونا اي حاجه
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر يالله للمريخ وفرحك الابدى لجمهور المريخ


*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## golden

*غير منقولة
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*الاتحاد يمنع اذاعه هوي السودان و الرياضيه من نقل المباراة  و ذلك لنقلهم مهرجان الزناطير ........... الاتحاد قطعوا معاهم نااااااااااااشف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اخيرا يا قناة السجم والرماد
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*أتمنى ان يكون واحد من المنبر موجود في الميدان.
                        	*

----------


## golden

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					

الاتحاد يمنع اذاعه هوي السودان و الرياضيه من نقل المباراة  و ذلك لنقلهم مهرجان الزناطير ........... الاتحاد قطعوا معاهم نااااااااااااشف



شغالين اغاني ههههههههههه
http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي النسور  نصرا مبين يا ناصر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*المباراة مفروض تكون بدت ليها اكتر من ربع ساعة الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بدا الترصد من حكام صلاح 
مخالفه مع كوفى لم يحتسبها وعندما فقدنا الكره لم يرجع للمخالفه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 13 والنتيجة تعادل صفر صفر
                        	*

----------


## فرناندو بيانو

*ساعدونا بي رابط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون 
ضفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
ضفر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 29 (29 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

زول هناك, Abu - Khalid, Abuheba, ناصر صلاح الدين, محمد عبده, محارب المريخ, مرتضي عبدالله الفحل, مريخابى واعتز+, مروان احمد, أسامة محمد أحمد, Bumuzan, الحوشابي, ابوالصلح, احمد محمد عوض, golden, ياسر جبرالله, Jamal Balal, Jimmy_Doe, Kamal Satti, kartoub, MOHAMMED_MS128, mub25, زياد-ودالفضل, صخر, علي ابراهيم الجنيد, عادل الناصر, عبد المنعم خليفة+, فرناندو بيانو, فراس الشفيع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*من تمريرة متقنة من بخيت خميس أحمد عبد ضفر يحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*22دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف ضفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*30 دقيقة والمريخ متقدم بهدف ضفر دون مقابل للنسور
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*ادونا الرابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*وين الرابط
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصر المريخ وافرح الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد النور
					

اللهم انصر المريخ وافرح الصفوه



  آآآآآآآآآآآمين
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*يا عالم يا هوووو  ادونا رابط
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*http://youtu.be/OSa3JQ0zNfQ
*

----------


## زياد-ودالفضل

*ادونا الرابط يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف أحمد عبد الله ضفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي النسور  نصرا مبين يا ناصر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*فعلا المريخ ليست لديه اداره قويه لا السابقه ولا الحاليه اين قناه النيلين من النقل التلفزيونى للمباره سبحان الله فوضى
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ضفر احرز الهدف اين المهاجمين اين اوكر ياغاريزيتو فى ظل غياب بكرى المدينه لاتقوم باشراك اوكر
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*هذه المباره النسور متكتل دفاعيا ادخل لاعبين زومهارات ياغاريزتو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قناة النيلين دائما تبخل علي المريخ بالاستيديو التحليلي 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أكبر مكسب في هذه المباراة بخيت خميس
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بداية الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة استرلينى
					

هذه المباره النسور متكتل دفاعيا ادخل لاعبين زومهارات ياغاريزتو



غرزتو ما سامعك صاحبك حاضر الكورة ام منسحب برضو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ابراهومه مكان بخيت خميس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عبدو جابر بديل لضفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول ابراهومة بديل لبخيت خميس وعبدو جابر بديلا لضفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ولا أثر ولا خبر عن القصير المكير اوكرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الدقيقة 68 والنتيجة كما هي تقدم المريخ بهدف ضفر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحكم يصرف ضربة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*روح ياغاريزيتو غير ماسوف عليك انت ضيعت المريخ فى الابطال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اختيار علاء الدين يوسف نجما للمباراه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مجدى عبد اللطيف  بديلا  لديديه ولا اثر لاكرا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دخول مجدي عبد اللطيف بديلا لديديه ليبريه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووون 
عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عكسية متقنة من مصعب عمر يحرز منها عبدو جابر الهدف الثاني للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم يصرف ضربة جزاء للمريخ عند إعاقة عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحكم يصرف ضربة الجزاء الثانيه للمريخ مع عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بطاقة صفراء ثانية لابراهومة وبالتالي الحمراء وطرد خارج الملعب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدفين نظيفين
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم لك الحمد يا الله
مبروك يا صفوه وان شاء الله نصر دائم
وعقبال الدوري والكاس
                        	*

----------


## aboali

*الف مبروووك عقبال الزناطير واذنابهم
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*ده البخوف... الجماعة... 
زحف بخطي حثيثة نحو اللقب
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*58 نقطة مباراة  للأمل وأخري ضد أهلي مدني قبل التفرغ للمنسحبين
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*58 نقطة ومباراة  للأمل وأخري ضد أهلي مدني قبل التفرغ للمنسحبين
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مبروك يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مبروك فوز الزعيم بهدفي ضفر و عبده جابر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبرووووووووووك ياشباب الثلاثة نقاط وعقبال البطولة
                        	*

----------

